# mplayer的audio codec crash

## linky_fan

今天下了两级动画片(火影116-117), 用的audio codec是aac的, 用realplayer放的时候声音走调(写着支持aac的), 用mplayer放就报audio decoder crash, 以前几集的还是可以在mplayer里放的,估计是他们用的aac编码器太新了点.  :Sad: 

----------

